# Coronavirus Business Interruption Loan Scheme (CBILS)



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Firstly :wave:

Been away for a while but now I have time to sit at home I wanted to know if anyone has tried to acquire one of these incredibly elusive loans?

We, after 3.5 weeks got approved for what we asked for but I had to learn how to be an accountant to get it through. 
We have 15 lads who are all self employed and they will be paid an advance on potential earnings when lockdown is over as an agreement in kind from us.

Without the CBILS we would be up **** creek without it as our sales ledger who are not back until this is all over (Furloughed) we can't chase any payments in.

Just wondering if some have, how have they got on?


----------

